# The Aquascaping Design Checklist



## orchidman

Great thread! Very informational!!!! I'm sure this will help both noobies and oldies!!


----------



## jreich

Well done!

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youjettisonme

orchidman said:


> Great thread! Very informational!!!! I'm sure this will help both noobies and oldies!!


Glad you like it! We have such a huge pool of talent among us so it makes sense that we do what we can to see this hobby grow in more dynamic directions. Similarly, there is nothing quite like finding satisfaction in one of your first aquascapes as it's such a compelling medium.


----------



## shrimp pliskin

Great write up. I think the last point is the most important; stick to nature. Even a pile of weeds in the corner of your yard can be an inspiration as to how nature places her plants in a artful manner.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Can you say *sticky*?! 

This is awesome. Love it. Very well done.


----------



## Cento

I second (or third, or forth, etc) the level of awesomeness. And thank you for sharing your experience. I sometimes feel like the key to shaping the perfect scape is a secret those in the know wanna keep secret. 

Any comments on the "rule of thirds"? I know what it is, but how is it put into practice on the tank? Is the tank actually measured and the intersecting points carefully plotted out or is it approximate? Ive heard some use graph sheets, but how is that used?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## youjettisonme

Cento said:


> I second (or third, or forth, etc) the level of awesomeness. And thank you for sharing your experience. I sometimes feel like the key to shaping the perfect scape is a secret those in the know wanna keep secret.
> 
> Any comments on the "rule of thirds"? I know what it is, but how is it put into practice on the tank? Is the tank actually measured and the intersecting points carefully plotted out or is it approximate? Ive heard some use graph sheets, but how is that used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I feel the same way about both shrimp keeping and aquascaping. Folks in this hobby seem to love their _secrets_. 

I think that the rule of thirds is the most common design and photographic element known to man, and that it applies to almost any art form, so of course it also applies to aquascaping. I think that any designer, photographer, or painter has a distinct advantage over those without such a background when it comes to scaping because those basic design ideas have been drilled into them over time. 

Most definitely, I would not dream of using graph paper or a ruler. Your eye should be able to tell you what's _right _or what's _wrong_. And truthfully, there is no right or wrong, but merely ideas that tend to make a scape stronger or weaker instead.

And as you develop your eye, you will also know when to employ the infamous rule of thirds, and when to break that rule and leave it out all together. It certainly isn't required to make a great scape, but if you do follow that rule then your odds are increased. 

Lately, Amano has taken to literally dropping small rocks into his hardscape pre-flood to mimic nature and get the point across that randomness and nature is a better designer than your mind's eye ever could be. If you contemplate some of the more beautiful focal points in nature, they often contain a very strong element wrapped and surrounded by either *newborn growth* or *decay*. Either way works. 

For example, think of a cliff on a beach. Here is a photograph of beach rocks in Australia. Notice the flow of the rocks out into the ocean? That part is obvious. But as the "scape" has matured, small rocks have fallen off of larger rocks and dribbled down below to the beach representing a *decay *element. In that sense, they are the same element but in miniature form, and they lay close to the main element, the rocks.










Then, think about your flora. You may have trees, and right at the base of those trees are smaller elements and various shrubs. For example, there are ferns right at the base of these trees just like there are smaller rocks right at the base of large rocks in the previous image. This time, we have the *newborn growth* element. 










So, your job is to find a focal point you enjoy and then tease out the nature of that focal point by adding accents that truly contrast the magnificence of your focal point, but also compliment that focal point by contrasting enough in size, and sometimes in nature.

***Extra hint on rock work. Most rocks enter the substrate not in a perfectly even pattern, but in a place that creates dramatic points or lines, much like the rocks above. If you dribble smaller rocks right from the base of these points where the rock enters the substrate then it tends to look less artificial and more natural.

Here is a perfect example in nature.


----------



## frrok

this is great, thank you. I will enter IAPLC next year. my tank wasn't ready in time for submission. I am planning on entering the aquabotanic nano contest though...


----------



## frrok

I have suggestion for this thread. It would be helpful to have some sort of guideline to prepare your tank for the contest shot. Like setting up lighting, removing equipment, etc....


----------



## Cento

frrok said:


> this is great, thank you. I will enter IAPLC next year. my tank wasn't ready in time for submission. I am planning on entering the aquabotanic nano contest though...


I too am contemplating entering some sort of international or national contest... Though, I will be representing Canada, eh?

As far as stones are concerned however, although most substrate more or less look the same and are easily attainable, as well as most pieces of driftwood or even plants, that is not the case when it comes to rocks. At least here in Toronto Canada. 

The rocks that Amano uses have incredible micro-detail and are FAR FAR different from the Utah ice or granite slabs you find at your LFS. Sometimes you find nice petrified wood, or even that black rock with the whitish-grey veins, but it seems the kubu basa, wiki tiki, or akriro kirusawa stones are like a $100,000,00 per pound (number may be slightly exaggerated) and available only online shipped to you for a price exceeding e amount of the stone.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gplus

Credit where credit is due! Huge time and thought went into this and you can tell for sure! A write up like this deserves to be a sticky.


----------



## youjettisonme

Cento said:


> I too am contemplating entering some sort of international or national contest... Though, I will be representing Canada, eh?
> 
> As far as stones are concerned however, although most substrate more or less look the same and are easily attainable, as well as most pieces of driftwood or even plants, that is not the case when it comes to rocks. At least here in Toronto Canada.
> 
> The rocks that Amano uses have incredible micro-detail and are FAR FAR different from the Utah ice or granite slabs you find at your LFS. Sometimes you find nice petrified wood, or even that black rock with the whitish-grey veins, but it seems the kubu basa, wiki tiki, or akriro kirusawa stones are like a $100,000,00 per pound (number may be slightly exaggerated) and available only online shipped to you for a price exceeding e amount of the stone....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think stones are a very big problem unless you happen to live in Japan or right near a fantastic source. Exquisite stones do make a night/day difference, but they are prohibitively expensive. I actually have a very cheap source for seiryu stone, which is nice, but since I tend to focus on inverts, I can't use them very often. Otherwise, just like you, I am very jealous of the stones I sometimes being employed in aquascapes. 



Gplus said:


> Credit where credit is due! Huge time and thought went into this and you can tell for sure! A write up like this deserves to be a sticky.


Thanks. I just wrote this up in an hour, but certainly I have invested a lot of thought into aquascaping over the last many years.


----------



## pejerrey

*Niiiice!*

Thanks man! Very generous to take the time to share this info!

roud:


----------



## orchidman

that last picture is amazing!


----------



## pejerrey

As you know I'm shrimpoholic now, so my set up is all about them. Still I'm also plantoholic so I have to have heavily planted tanks. 

I think the blyxa in the middle is too tall now. It's probably well rooted now also.

How do I trim it? 










I have to keep taller plants in the edges to hide all the piping. Therefore I though about using the middle as a "valley", the floaters for the shrimpies.

I keep a lot of plants, I'm attached to them! I have to keep a few stems of each at least! 

However, I'm one of those 43. I submitted this year to learn more about the process and prepare for next year. I don't expect my rank to be even 1000.

One curious thing I learned, is that the dimensions are centimeters. There is no indication of this assumption, so beware! Translate your inches into cm before punching in numbers! After you enter there is no way to correct that info.


----------



## youjettisonme

Pretty sure you can just trim that blyxa like any stem plant, and it should be fine.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

For the blyxa, you'll want to trim the stem itself and don't just cut the leaves.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks! Then I will have to because it's too tall.


----------



## oldpunk78

Nice thread!


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Two thumbs up on this thread! Great job thanks for this info


----------



## Gfountain

Awesome pictures! Awesome info! Thanks alot


----------



## youjettisonme

Gfountain said:


> Awesome pictures! Awesome info! Thanks alot


Glad you found it useful. I will add to it from time to time when the inspiration hits me.


----------



## pejerrey

Do you mind sharing a bit about how to shot a good picture for the challenge?

The IAPLC seems to be an aqua scaping and photography contest 50/50!

Thanks!


----------



## youjettisonme

pejerrey said:


> Do you mind sharing a bit about how to shot a good picture for the challenge?
> 
> The IAPLC seems to be an aqua scaping and photography contest 50/50!
> 
> Thanks!


They have some info about aquatic photography right on the IAPLC website. However, I think most of it comes down to experimentation. Light is everything. It's been proven that you can take a professional looking pic with something as simple as an iPhone provided all your lighting is dead on. In that case, front top lighting, back lighting, side lighting... the more angles you cover, the better off your pics will turn out. I personally shoot for some shadows because I think it ends up adding more depth to the picture. 

Definitely, using a nice speedlight and a remote is also a big plus. I think my pics turned out alright, but they could still be a lot better and I will lose points based on the pic that I ultimately submitted. Wish I would have had more time.


----------



## pejerrey

I saw the IAPLC reading for pictures, I thought it was a bit too basic info.

What do you think about hardware? Should it stay or not in the picture?


----------



## speedie408

Bro... you should be submitting this stuff to magazines to get PAID! Seriously.


----------



## youjettisonme

speedie408 said:


> Bro... you should be submitting this stuff to magazines to get PAID! Seriously.


Thanks Nick! BTW, the Xins acclimated nicely. Everything looks terrific.


----------



## JoeGREEEN

Great Info!

I have considered myself some time to be a great fish keeper, good plant keeper & crappy aquascaper. (i usaully let my NPTs run amok with growth and just trim back)

Subscibbed


----------



## speedie408

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks Nick! BTW, the Xins acclimated nicely. Everything looks terrific.


Glad to hear! Enjoy them! I did a recount and I still have more SS patterns and a few S patterns available... let me know if you want to grab them.  Otherwise, I'll post em back up FS.


----------



## crypto

Excellent aquascaping tips! I'm quite sure I'll be going over your posts again and again. Should be a sticky!


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> Bro... you should be submitting this stuff to magazines to get PAID! Seriously.


 Let the man Free to do RAOKs!
You are such a salesman!
LOL!

He wants to see more American entries to the IAPLC. We should not let him down and prepare for next year!

I'm submitting my tank next year too! 
(and you should too)lol!


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Let the man Free to do RAOKs!
> You are such a salesman!
> LOL!
> 
> He wants to see more American entries to the IAPLC. We should not let him down and prepare for next year!
> 
> I'm submitting my tank next year too!
> (and you should too)lol!


haha I meant it as a complement man. Nothing else. :icon_wink

I've submitted my previous scape to IAPLC last year and I've bow'd down to those Asian and European contestants. Sorry to say but USA can't compare to them yet. Maybe a few more years. At least not from what I've seen in the past few years. I'm still learning. 

Raymond's got a good chance at placing high this year. Good luck to you bro!


----------



## youjettisonme

speedie408 said:


> haha I meant it as a complement man. Nothing else. :icon_wink
> 
> I've submitted my previous scape to IAPLC last year and I've bow'd down to those Asian and European contestants. Sorry to say but USA can't compare to them yet. Maybe a few more years. At least not from what I've seen in the past few years. I'm still learning.
> 
> Raymond's got a good chance at placing high this year. Good luck to you bro!


Thanks Nick! I didn't expect to win anything, but I might have stood a better chance to place top 200 if I had two more months for the scape to grow out, and I bothered to focus on the lighting just a little more. The image I submitted ended up looking pretty flat. 

I want to finish next year's entry several months early for 2013 and make sure I nail the photography. It will be fascinating to see the new scapes this year, as it is every year, and also to see what the judges deem spectacular. I have seen some of the entries, and a few will blow us away.


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> haha I meant it as a complement man. Nothing else. :icon_wink
> 
> I've submitted my previous scape to IAPLC last year and I've bow'd down to those Asian and European contestants. Sorry to say but USA can't compare to them yet. Maybe a few more years. At least not from what I've seen in the past few years. I'm still learning.
> 
> Raymond's got a good chance at placing high this year. Good luck to you bro!


 Well, we have to start somewhere right?


----------



## Robert H

> Bro... you should be submitting this stuff to magazines to get PAID! Seriously.


Magazines would want you to use your own photos, not someone elses if you are reffering to the original post.

Those photos are awesome examples of the principals of aquascaping. The actual underwater Australian pic is very cool. I have seen several others like that which look like an Amano tank. To me that is truly fascinating. It would be nice to have more American aquascapers, even in our own AGA contest. Jason Baliban has been the most notable. There has to be more out there, somewhere.

How about discussing the basic design models:

Concave, Convex, Mound, and Triangle. Which do you prefer, which is easier, and how do you add your own uniqueness to any of them since they have all been done a million times?


----------



## youjettisonme

Robert H said:


> Magazines would want you to use your own photos, not someone elses if you are reffering to the original post.
> 
> Those photos are awesome examples of the principals of aquascaping. The actual underwater Australian pic is very cool. I have seen several others like that which look like an Amano tank. To me that is truly fascinating. It would be nice to have more American aquascapers, even in our own AGA contest. Jason Baliban has been the most notable. There has to be more out there, somewhere.
> 
> How about discussing the basic design models:
> 
> Concave, Convex, Mound, and Triangle. Which do you prefer, which is easier, and how do you add your own uniqueness to any of them since they have all been done a million times?


You are absolutely correct. I would not be able to use those pics of course should a magazine decide they wanted to run the article. It was definitely only my intention to create a sticky with this however. 

I made a shrimp guide as well, and same thing... many of the pics would have to be replaced with my own. 

As for the "basic design models", I contemplated discussing these before I created the thread but decided that I would rather leave them out entirely because I feel like, often, they end up hindering creativity rather than ushering it along. Whenever I see someone pulling out the ruler just to measure their success at implementing "the rule of thirds", I feel like the point of aquascaping is missed somewhat. 

I think they are fine guidelines for someone who has never done an aquascape before or else has no other design sense or background, but for almost anyone else, you can end up boxing yourself in a bit if you're not careful. I go by my own scapes several years ago just to confirm the bias. 

It is interesting to read about, for example, the "rules" of iwagumi as if in nature such rules exist and that there is some Mother Earth out there ready to judge the validity of a sea shore. Even Amano himself has taken to dropping and not placing some of his hardscape elements lately, and doing his best to escape conventions. 

All that said, if someone else wants to post their ideas about these conventions on this thread because they think it may help some people, I don't mind a bit.


----------



## youjettisonme

Here is a great item to add to the checklist.... _*If you have a particularly fragile ego, don't enter aquascaping contests! *_ Ha! 

It's almost a compelling add considering some of the stuff I've read from scapers post-IAPLC top 200.


----------



## pejerrey

youjettisonme said:


> Here is a great item to add to the checklist.... _*If you have a particularly fragile ego, don't enter aquascaping contests! *_ Ha!
> 
> It's almost a compelling add considering some of the stuff I've read from scapers post-IAPLC top 200.


Lol! But it's fun to read a write critiques! I like to check the posters journals to see if they got something to back up their posts. It's better than a reality show! Lol!


----------



## Chrisinator

Very awesome guide!


----------



## youjettisonme

pejerrey said:


> Lol! But it's fun to read a write critiques! I like to check the posters journals to see if they got something to back up their posts. It's better than a reality show! Lol!


I have to agree. There has been some pretty sweet drama going on that is often quite amusing.


----------



## Michiba54

Nice article Youjettisonme. :icon_smil

I am guilty of not spacing my plants well or having anything to tie it all in. In my defense my first planted tank, which is my only planted tank, was more of a test tank.

I am still working on the 'keep plants alive' part, but in future I hope to make it more aesthetically pleaseing and not the equivalent of a plant lost and found.

p.s. the stone hedge comment made my drink come out my nose :hihi:


----------



## youjettisonme

Chrisinator said:


> Very awesome guide!


Glad you liked it!



Michiba54 said:


> Nice article Youjettisonme. :icon_smil
> 
> I am guilty of not spacing my plants well or having anything to tie it all in. In my defense my first planted tank, which is my only planted tank, was more of a test tank.
> 
> I am still working on the 'keep plants alive' part, but in future I hope to make it more aesthetically pleaseing and not the equivalent of a plant lost and found.
> 
> p.s. the stone hedge comment made my drink come out my nose :hihi:


The spacing elements are one of the very easiest to neglect or else miss all together. It is often the most crucial element that can turn a "nice scape there fella" into an "oh my word... that is awesome!" tank.


----------



## Complexity

I can never enter a contest like this. I'm such a plant junkie that it literally pains me to give up space where a plant could go just because it might make a more pleasing scape. I will never have all the plants I want, but I try my best to cram in as many as I can. I love each plant. I love watching each plant grow. As it is, when I redid my 75g this time, I intentionally left out the rocks because they took up too much planting space!

I love the scapes done by others so I'll have to live vicariously through you guys for that enjoyment. Too bad there isn't a plant junkie contest for people like me! :hihi:


----------



## pejerrey

That is a good reason to get another tank set up just for IAPLC.


----------



## Complexity

pejerrey said:


> That is a good reason to get another tank set up just for IAPLC.


But then I'd see all that space... for more plants... and more plants... and MORE PLANTS! :hihi:

I do have plans on redoing my 29g tanks to get rid of the MTS snails. I'm not so manic about stuffing them with plants since they're low tech which slows everything down. Maybe I'll consider doing a real scape in one of those tanks. Not a contest quality scape, mind you, but maybe something that passes for more than just a tank filled with plants.

Hmm... maybe I can add some rocks to those tanks?

Okay, now you have me thinking. While I won't use this guide to enter any contests, maybe I can use some of the ideas when trying to figure out how to scape my tanks for my own enjoyment. :smile:


----------



## youjettisonme

No matter what your loved ones say, there is always room for more tanks. Silly loved ones.... more tanks!!!


----------



## goodeye--sniper

What a great read  Thanks!


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Awesome...why have I only seen this now? Not enough time in the day to read everything I want....


----------



## plantbrain

> they end up hindering creativity rather than ushering it along. Whenever I see someone pulling out the ruler just to measure their success at implementing "the rule of thirds", I feel like the point of aquascaping is missed somewhat.


I've had issues telling folks more about scaping for this reason. Several people have made comments about the tanks/scapes I've done and mentioned the triangles usage.

I suppose that's thirds to me.
Never really thought much about it.

Mostly I just start and move things around till it feels right.
I do not like to copy.

Still, simply getting in there and trying and spending more and more time at a scape will teach people, even those deeming themselves a non scaper.........into relatively good scapers and designers.

Speaking of rock/stone of high grade.........I've spent a fair amount of time and offered up some serious coin for some recently. But we do lack good sized stone.

So I'm going to the sources for some of the stone and have been offered enough to do the searching. There are at least 6-7 type of high grade stone available in CA. I already have all the wood I could work with.........so stone is the next step.


----------



## pejerrey

plantbrain said:


> I've had issues telling folks more about scaping for this reason. Several people have made comments about the tanks/scapes I've done and mentioned the triangles usage.
> 
> I suppose that's thirds to me.
> Never really thought much about it.
> 
> Mostly I just start and move things around till it feels right.
> I do not like to copy.
> 
> Still, simply getting in there and trying and spending more and more time at a scape will teach people, even those deeming themselves a non scaper.........into relatively good scapers and designers.
> 
> Speaking of rock/stone of high grade.........I've spent a fair amount of time and offered up some serious coin for some recently. But we do lack good sized stone.
> 
> So I'm going to the sources for some of the stone and have been offered enough to do the searching. There are at least 6-7 type of high grade stone available in CA. I already have all the wood I could work with.........so stone is the next step.


 I'm curious, what rocks are those available in ca?


----------



## Colorful

pejerrey said:


> As you know I'm shrimpoholic now, so my set up is all about them. Still I'm also plantoholic so I have to have heavily planted tanks.
> 
> I think the blyxa in the middle is too tall now. It's probably well rooted now also.
> 
> How do I trim it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to keep taller plants in the edges to hide all the piping. Therefore I though about using the middle as a "valley", the floaters for the shrimpies.
> 
> I keep a lot of plants, I'm attached to them! I have to keep a few stems of each at least!
> 
> However, I'm one of those 43. I submitted this year to learn more about the process and prepare for next year. I don't expect my rank to be even 1000.
> 
> One curious thing I learned, is that the dimensions are centimeters. There is no indication of this assumption, so beware! Translate your inches into cm before punching in numbers! After you enter there is no way to correct that info.


What are those black rocks you're using?


----------



## ua hua

I don't know how I missed this thread but very informative write-up with great examples of not only pics of tanks but nature itelf. Thanks for taking the time to post this thread youjettisonme.


----------



## pejerrey

Colorful said:


> What are those black rocks you're using?


Yamaya, I just added a few more!


----------



## Complexity

Really pretty! The red plants really brighten up the whole scape. What is the red plant on the left?


----------



## NWA-Planted

II need to stay out of the journals, so many gorgeous tanks! gives me to many ideas!

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## pejerrey

Complexity said:


> Really pretty! The red plants really brighten up the whole scape. What is the red plant on the left?


It's indian almond leaves! Lol!


----------



## Complexity

pejerrey said:


> It's indian almond leaves! Lol!


ROFL!! They make a great scape addition! :hihi:


----------



## jakevwapp84

great thread very well written!


----------



## hedge_fund

what a great thread. thanks for posting


----------



## marcII

Awesome work youjettisonme all this info is out there but like the way you put it together and make it sound so simple.....I set up my tank that way...got the rocks and wood in there and just move it around till it felt right.....


----------



## youjettisonme

Here is another thread I haven't had a chance to check in forever. Glad to see some people still seem to be benefiting from this!


----------



## stuworrall

youjettisonme said:


> Here is a perfect example in nature.


Hi. would you mind replacing the above image and linking to my original below? There's also some other Rhosneiger pics there if you click through.

Thanks Stu


Rhosneiger Beach by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Saxtonhill

WOW! Awesome thread! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Kai808

Bumping an old informational thread that could inspire ideas.


----------



## fish jihad

A well deserved bump sir. Its a travesty this isnt a sticky


----------



## PierreG

Nice !

A nice Aquascaping is like a nice photography (don't forget Amano is a photographer!)

I will add:
- be carefull not to put the real focal point in the center of the aquarium (except if very symmetric!)
- follow the golden rule or the rule of third for the real focal point
- think shadow/contrast by the leveling and adequate lightning position and even cave who create shadow
- white area (sand per example) can attract the eyes from the primary focus point
- in north America, we read from left to right....focal point on the left will look more natural...but it depend!
- triangle are very dynamic for the eyes....valley...wood and rock angle....
- the aquarium side are like picture frame, kept some space
- overall sense of balance is important
- "complementary" color and tent are important between plant, sand, rock, wood, etc.
- like it was said before "less is more" or the "minimalist" approach can be the right way to go...

I believe lot more rules can apply to aquascaping.

Photographer will better understand what I am saying 

PierreG


----------



## KK4life

Those are amazing tanks. You should really consider checking out the group Method.


----------

